# Jeepin



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Didn't see a better place to ask this...anyone got a Wrangler or other 4x4 road vehicle that hit trails?

I'm in the mid-Michigan area and have been up to the Langston area and there are some moderate to easy trails there.

Anyone know of any trails in the area that won't break axles or have me waist deep in mud. I'm not looking for expert stuff, no rock crawling.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

I too just bought a Jeep Wrangler and am wondering about places I can get to that I can do some puddle jumping and maybe do some fishing in semi remote areas.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing fancy just wanted to get a fun vehicle this time around


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know where you guys are located. Lots of trails in the St Helen, West Branch area. Grayling is always fun. I'm not on Facebook but there is a lot of Jeep things on there. If you are riding post up on here I'd meet with some folks to ride. Always more fun as a group.

Sent from my XT1650 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in detoilet and was wondering about places within a couple hours. I looked on the dnr website but it wasn't too helpful


----------



## Alaby (Aug 22, 2013)

Try the Mounds north of Flint. Part of Genesee County Parks.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

david boyko said:


> I'm in detoilet and was wondering about places within a couple hours. I looked on the dnr website but it wasn't too helpful


Much further than you want to go but look into Drummond Island. Some campgrounds cater to Off-Roaders and if you have a boat you can usually find perch, smallmouth, walleye or pike in the waters NW of the island. FM


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

the sanford and gladwin area is full of trails! there are a few huge swaths of state land that are open to offroad. pm me if you have questions.


----------

